
Open-plan offices might be making us less social and productive, not more - yladiz
http://qz.com/781974/open-plan-offices-might-be-making-us-less-social-and-productive-not-more/
======
yladiz
The original article is [https://theconversation.com/get-out-of-my-face-were-
more-ant...](https://theconversation.com/get-out-of-my-face-were-more-
antisocial-in-a-shared-office-space-64734). Although they are the same content
and it's better to use the original source, I prefer the Quartz title because
it's less clickbait-like than The Conversation's, "Get out of my face! We’re
more antisocial in a shared office space."

There is some other interesting work on The Conversation's site about this,
such as [1] and [2] (see below).

1: [https://theconversation.com/the-backlash-against-open-
plan-o...](https://theconversation.com/the-backlash-against-open-plan-offices-
segmented-space-61506)

2: [https://theconversation.com/office-design-should-focus-on-
pe...](https://theconversation.com/office-design-should-focus-on-people-not-
just-the-work-they-do-33677)

